# Bite Beauty Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Nov 21, 2011)

Bite Beauty lip trio.  More info/photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 9, 2011)

Review here.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

Bite Beauty Hand Cut Lipstick in Moka, Rosewood, Marzipan.  Marzipan is the perfect nude for darker skin tones.  It is my favorite out of the bunch.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

Bite Beauty Luminous Lip Creme in Cava, Tannin Bite Beauty Matte Creme Lip Crayon in Peche


----------

